# Millie's Mugshot



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

As the title says, here is the official police mugshot of Millie, my Alaskan Malamute. We picked her up from a rescue who got her from animal control. She was "arrested" for traveling on BART (subway) without paying her fare. Then she was pulled over for driving without a proper license. She tried to Woo-Woo herself out of that situation but the cops didn't buy it since she had a rap sheet already!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

oh man she is one pretty puppy!


----------



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

She's beautiful. Good luck w/Millie. Love the story.:biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks like a very sweet girl! She's lucky to have found you!


----------



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks to all for the comments! We really love her a lot!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

Millie is gorgeous & looks very happy & content in her new home.


----------

